# Irritating Neighbor with Loud Rc



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a neighbor that has a bad arsed RC car ,i mean this thing is Awesome, but i have to say it is starting to get on my nerves Every evening and all day long during the wknds nothing but this loud arsed whining RC, we have asked him nicely to please back it down a little bit, but he just wants to play with his toy and doesn't care about his neighbors! Is there anyway to run radio interference on these things! Like i stated earlier this thing is awesome but enough is enough and i don't want to have words with him because he has great kids and i don't want them to see their daddy get hurt!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So you are willing to risk destroying hundreds, maybe thousands of dollars worth of his stuff?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Ask him if you can give it a go then head the thing to the nearest sewer opening,


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> So you are willing to risk destroying hundreds, maybe thousands of dollars worth of his stuff?


It is irritating and he does have neighbors that he doesn't respect "shown by his actions"!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

ear plugs


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree it's not very neighborly of him...but because my neighbor owns a lawn service and mows his grass everyday doesn't mean I'll sabotage his lawn mower.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't want to tear his toy up, get off of your high horse Lol! I just want to be able "if possible" to run interference so he will take it somewhere else "like the wide open parking lot of Alvin Community College just 1.5 miles down the road! It's a lot nicer than the alternative!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am sure you could do it, but probably the best way would be to ask him to limit the running at his house. Introduce him to these forums and let him know there are organized races and racetracks to run them on. Also, I bet in time he will not run it as much. Usually people get tired of bashing their cars around and will look for a track or just quit. Playing in the street is just lame anyways. ha ha


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

GoFaster said:


> I am sure you could do it, but _*probably the best way would be to ask him to limit the running at his house*_. Introduce him to these forums and let him know there are organized races and racetracks to run them on. Also, I bet in time he will not run it as much. Usually people get tired of bashing their cars around and will look for a track or just quit. Playing in the street is just lame anyways. ha ha


We have already asked him nicely! He has been doing this for quite some time and i think that he is progressing with better bad arse toys, the better they get the more he plays with them! You would think running it up and down the road 100 times a day would get old! I have a very loud harley , but i don't run it up and down the road "even when i'm tuning it" I let it idle for the most part until i get out on the open road "out of the sub division"! It's just a respect situation !


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah thats a tough one really. Legally he can run it until the noise curfew so thats not an option. I would just go talk to him "Again" and let him know that it really bugs you and you would appreciate it if he went to the school every now and then. If that doesnt work you could always snipe it! 

Funny story.....
I have some neighbors that think its ok to jam their bass on their stereo all hours of the night. I was getting very tired of this and repeatedly asked them to stop with no luck. Finally at around 1am one night i snapped, grabbed the sling shot and took my position. I waited for all of them to go inside (radio on patio still jammin) and i lit that thing up with 1/2" ball bearings. The radio was sitting on a little stand in the corner. First shot i took out the leg and there it went. The radio fell to the ground and appparently broke something because i havent heard it in a month atleast!

My old way of handling this was to push my guitar amps and stereo up to my side door and jam some Marilyn manson on High for about 15 seconds. That worked until they started dancing to it.

Me and the neighbor to my right are slowly plotting out how to destroy all their radios if they keep it up.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

GoFaster hit the nail right on the head. Tell him to come try a track this is specially designed for the vehicle he is driving and you will never see him in the street again. It is so much more fun. And like go said, "the street is lame and he will get tired of it quickly." In addition, he will find a wealth of people with years of experience that are willing to help him with the issues that come up running these cars.
Every one is wound up abaout interference becuase any inteference you create will not result in just a nuicance for the driver but more likely a run away car at full speed that can cause serious damage to anyones property it is pointed at or injury to one of the kids standing around watching.

Best of luck.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LT280z said:


> Yeah thats a tough one really. Legally he can run it until the noise curfew so thats not an option. I would just go talk to him "Again" and let him know that it really bugs you and you would appreciate it if he went to the school every now and then. If that doesnt work you could always snipe it!
> 
> Funny story.....
> I have some neighbors that think its ok to jam their bass on their stereo all hours of the night. I was getting very tired of this and repeatedly asked them to stop with no luck. Finally at around 1am one night i snapped, grabbed the sling shot and took my position. I waited for all of them to go inside (radio on patio still jammin) and i lit that thing up with 1/2" ball bearings. The radio was sitting on a little stand in the corner. First shot i took out the leg and there it went. The radio fell to the ground and appparently broke something because i havent heard it in a month atleast!
> ...


Lol, that's good stuff! I'm a great shot, but that thing flat out moves and the control at those high speeds is almost unbelievable! It's sounding like it is even capable of shifting gears!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

You could always just shoot the guy with the sling shot..... That will solve the problem to, but you'd end up in jail.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> We have already asked him nicely! He has been doing this for quite some time and i think that he is progressing with better bad arse toys, the better they get the more he plays with them! You would think running it up and down the road 100 times a day would get old! I have a very loud harley , but i don't run it up and down the road "even when i'm tuning it" I let it idle for the most part until i get out on the open road "out of the sub division"! It's just a respect situation !


This comes down to rights,

His: He has the right to do what he is doing at his home. Unless the Civic Com in your neighbor hood disapproves the rc toys.

Yours: You have the right to remain silent anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney, If you can not afford one, one will be appointed for you. In other words keep messing with him about his toy, and he can file harassment and have you arrested, EVEN if you do it nicely. Best bet is deal with it or move.

BTW I **** my neighbors off all day with my Yamaha Banshee, 350 cc of 2 stroke noise. All within my rights.

Have fun with the ear plugs. 

WB


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Call me WhittieBass said:


> This comes down to rights,
> 
> _*His: He has the right to do what he is doing at his home. Unless the Civic Com in your neighbor hood disapproves the rc toys.*_
> 
> ...


Lol, i wouldn't expect anything other than you being a punk about it, these other RC people on here seem very informative and respectable! He doesn't have the right because he isn't just running it at his house "if you were able to read you would have seen this", he is running it on the street which in this case is a county Road! I'm sure your neighbors just love your disrespectful arse!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Call me WhittieBass said:


> BTW I **** my neighbors off all day with my Yamaha Banshee, 350 cc of 2 stroke noise. All within my rights.
> 
> Have fun with the ear plugs.
> 
> WB


Youd get a 3/4" from a distance if i was living next door to a revving Banshee! :biggrin:

Ive got a 400cc Husqvarna i could retaliate wiht too....2 stroke:cheers:

It would sound like a supercross event on Saturday mornings!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Need some help? I could do some hot laps around the block.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

You sound like a real nice guy.......Running radio interference on his car could cause his obviously nitro powered rc to slam into him or other kids around him and cause serious bodily injury......


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, i wouldn't expect anything other than you being a punk about it, these other RC people on here seem very informative and respectable! He doesn't have the right because he isn't just running it at his house "if you were able to read you would have seen this", he is running it on the street which in this case is a county Road! I'm sure your neighbors just love your disrespectful arse!


Take it how you want, but if you broke my radio I would beat you senseless (not you I know). If you broke my RC I would do it in front of your entire fam. If you insult me again I will come do it at your job. :camera: and take pictures.

My neighbors are just like you jealous they cant play with my stuff. Dont get mad get even, or do the world a favor and pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow. :biggrin:

Now if you had a pair you could just go over and say " Look man I have asked a few times, PLEASE stop with the car or I will call the law for you running it on the road" That dont work contact the HOA and get a copy of the contract, more than likely they have something you can use as ammo.

Here is some pepto for your Bellyaching. :biggrin:

WB

BTW im just giving you a hard time. :cheers:


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive got enough of that going on.....There are two kids up at the front of my neighborhood that race SuperMotards and Saturday morning these jackas-s kids hot lap the neighborhood on them making sure they are tuned. Im talkin full slide sideways down the street. They really irritated me until they let me ride one. Now when i hear them in the morning i look over at the woman and say "Im gonna go tell them to quit" throw on my shoes, run down to their driveway and top it off and take it for a whirl. Return home and tell the woman i couldnt get them to quit!

One of them actually got in trouble this past weekend for doing it...3 cop cars came out looking for him. That little punk was hiding in my backyard with his bike until they left. Their good kids that mean well so i dont mind them.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Its hard to have fun without making people mad these days. SM are some nasty bikes man!! Im building a Cr450F SM as wee speak. Almost 10g's into now and still not done. My wife HATES it!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LT280z said:


> Ive got enough of that going on.....There are two kids up at the front of my neighborhood that race SuperMotards and Saturday morning these jackas-s kids hot lap the neighborhood on them making sure they are tuned. Im talkin full slide sideways down the street. They really irritated me until they let me ride one. Now when i hear them in the morning i look over at the woman and say "Im gonna go tell them to quit" throw on my shoes, run down to their driveway and top it off and take it for a whirl. Return home and tell the woman i couldnt get them to quit!
> 
> One of them actually got in trouble this past weekend for doing it...3 cop cars came out looking for him. That little punk was hiding in my backyard with his bike until they left. Their good kids that mean well so i dont mind them.


LMAO, that's funny!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ummm.....have you even tried calling the local law enforcement? That would be step #2 after asking nicely. Even if the officer comes out and says, "hey, this is his right and your neighborhood has no polocies against it", just the sheer fact that a police officer asked him might have a LOT more influence on him to reconsider the seriousness of your original request.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Ummm.....have you even tried calling the local law enforcement? That would be step #2 after asking nicely. Even if the officer comes out and says, "hey, this is his right and your neighborhood has no polocies against it", just the sheer fact that a police officer asked him might have a LOT more influence on him to reconsider the seriousness of your original request.


Yesir lol, they wouldn't know where to start, they might as well move in they are over there so often: domestics and what have you! 1 house out of 50 homes, he can't mow his grass "arse high" or afford to make his house notes "in foreclosure", but he can darn sure afford that bad arse RC!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

"Forclosure...." Your problems are just about over.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> "Forclosure...." Your problems are just about over.


It's Sad, as i said, the kids are great "in trouble all of the time" but good kids!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Speed bumps. Or maybe build you a little police car and pull him over.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I doubt the guy would be a racer, rather a poser who likes to go fast, loud and wants to look like some sorta RC pro. :slimer:

Going back and forth, up and down the street. Thats really hard! LOL

Unless he is going 132' in 2.1 seconds at 56.3 mph!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, you have got to figure a way to fight his noise with your creative noise, maybe a varmint call or a siren every time you leave the house, turn on full blast, when it bothers his air space privacy he will ask you to stop, problem solved, take your loud noise away and you will put yours up, even though you enjoy your noise very much.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I rarely run my cars at home in the street, although I have been here lately breaking that new motor in. If I did chose to run it in the street..that would be my choice to do so. While I wouldn't do it late in the evening, if I wanted to mid day I'd definitely do it even if I thought my neighbors didn't like it.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I like the predator call, maybe get a closed loop of a baby crying would work also.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Turn on some Tejano music...LOUDDD!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> Well I rarely run my cars at home in the street, although I have been here lately breaking that new motor in. If I did chose to run it in the street..that would be my choice to do so. While I wouldn't do it late in the evening, if I wanted to mid day I'd definitely do it even if I thought my neighbors didn't like it.


I usually do a 1/2 gallon breakin at the house (garage and street) before I will take it to the track. I am respectful of the times I do this and frequently ask the neighbors to let me know if it bothers them. So far it never has but I would gladly take it down to the empty school baking lot right down the street. The neighbors 4 year old loves it and usually brings a lawnchair out to watch. I have started letting him steer a little while I run throttle/brake. I figure people are less apt to complain if their kid is involved.
As for the problem at hand, it is just plain difficult to deal with people who show no respect for themselves or others.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> I usually do a 1/2 gallon breakin at the house (garage and street) before I will take it to the track. I am respectful of the times I do this and frequently ask the neighbors to let me know if it bothers them. So far it never has but I would gladly take it down to the empty school baking lot right down the street. The neighbors 4 year old loves it and usually brings a lawnchair out to watch. I have started letting him steer a little while I run throttle/brake. I figure people are less apt to complain if their kid is involved.
> As for the problem at hand, it is just plain difficult to deal with people who show no respect for themselves or others.


One of my neighbors has a drum set in his garage, another does his lawn religiously, the guys across the street have a basketball goal and there are always 100 kids in his drive way yelling and screaming. We all live close to each other and therefore must be tolerant of each other, at least to an extent. I don't complain when the drummer has a jam session, I don't expect him to complain when I run my car up and down the street. It would be a different story at 10 o'clock at night, but that hasn't' been an issue for me.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> One of my neighbors has a drum set in his garage, another does his lawn religiously, the guys across the street have a basketball goal and there are always 100 kids in his drive way yelling and screaming. We all live close to each other and therefore must be tolerant of each other, at least to an extent. I don't complain when the drummer has a jam session, I don't expect him to complain when I run my car up and down the street. It would be a different story at 10 o'clock at night, but that hasn't' been an issue for me.


 You are easier going than I. My previous house was like that and it drove my wife and I crazy. There was one house that reguarly had the police there and it never made a difference. While it was interesting when a neighbor would call at 1:00 AM and tell me to check out the cops with shotguns surrounding his house, it was too much and we moved. Sounds like you and the neighbors are OK with what is happening. No one bothered no one harmed.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll keep my job

I'll keep my guns 

I'll keep my R C 

You keep the change


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with Darren........I do about 1/4 gallon break-in in the street, and only when the sun is out. The neighbor kids love to watch it! 

Once the sun starts to go down, I figure everyone else is winding down as well, so I shut it down.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well it's not a bad neighborhood, but life happens. Guy wants to play his drums, kids want to play ball....no need to call the cops unless it's 1 a.m. ya know.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

You could always sit in your truck/car until just the right time to pull out, oops, didn't see it.  Normally I wouldn't condone destruction but he has been asked nicely...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Does your city have a noise ordinance? Put it to good use. Would be almost impossible to jam his radio. You'd have to know what channel he's on, and if he's on Spektrum you couldn't do it anyway.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Try this.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I had another thought. We could send Ron over to help the guy work on his RC. It wouldn't run more than 5 minutes at a time after that!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL...Ive got a roommate that likes to get hammered then hop on his 4 wheeler at 2 in the morning... Rapping his pipes in the garage then tearing a## down the street... The only funny part is 9 out of 10 times I gotta help find where he crashed and left in the woods the next day. So know there are worse things than rc cars out there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

but in those 5 minutes it will be faster than ever imaginable. LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mofreaka said:


> LOL...Ive got a roommate that likes to get hammered then hop on his 4 wheeler at 2 in the morning... Rapping his pipes in the garage then tearing a## down the street... The only funny part is 9 out of 10 times I gotta help find where he crashed and left in the woods the next day. So know there are worse things than rc cars out there.


been there done that.

:cheers:

but this was in Louisiana, so I wasn't the only one. lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

if ya can not stop them, join them. wanna buy a losi eight?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Does your city have a noise ordinance? Put it to good use. Would be almost impossible to jam his radio. You'd have to know what channel he's on, and if he's on Spektrum you couldn't do it anyway.


We are talking about Alvin here I thought, we are lucky if they can read 

The guy has a point, our cars are very loud and resonate alot inside of houses. It is a give and take on running these in the neighborhoods. I run mine but very limited, but then again I race so I treat my hobby different than that guy does.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

katjim00 said:


> _*We are talking about Alvin here I thought, we are lucky if they can read *_
> 
> The guy has a point, our cars are very loud and resonate alot inside of houses. It is a give and take on running these in the neighborhoods. I run mine but very limited, but then again I race so I treat my hobby different than that guy does.


Lol, you are so right! :cheers: I have another neighbor across the street from me and he also has a bad arse RC , but he limits what he does! We also go outside and watch him show off Lol, those cars are wild!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel your pain..I had a guy next door that had a track in his yard for his quad..The world is full of retards.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Unlike all the professional RC racers we have here on this forum, I love bashing around the lawn/street, I could do it all day long and not get bored, so I understand why he does it. However, like with most people these days, it sounds like this guy has no common courtesy. He should be more respectful to his neighbors, and give you a break once in a while and take it down the road or whatever. Especially if you have been nice about it.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Does your city have a noise ordinance? Put it to good use. Would be almost impossible to jam his radio. You'd have to know what channel he's on, and if he's on Spektrum you couldn't do it anyway.


That and there is no guarantee that he is not using a fail safe that would stop the RC when it had interference.

Also, a key thing that Eric mentioned before...with a Nitro R/C, it weighs in under 10 lbs...sometimes under 5 lbs...but, if the radio loses communications with the car, you are now in a situation where more than likely, the servos will open the throttle wide open and now you have a 5lb rocket with no one controlling it that will fly until it runs out of gas or gets destroyed doing so. Sounds cool until you read stories of how a kid was out running his R/C, loses communications with it and rockets down the streets, hits a lady check her mail who gets her ankle and a foot nearly severed from her leg because of this thing.

I can guarantee you that if he is in foreclosure and without cash he did not spend the cash for a Spektrum nor a fail safe which means he is subject to either AM of FM frequency channels that can have severe interference. Might give that whole radio interference thing a second thought or clearly know the consequences.

Best thing to do is to call the police.

PD2


----------

